# Gettin' Arco-Flagellants into CC



## Aryx (Nov 6, 2008)

I love my AF's, but actually getting to use them in CC in a game is a pain in the :shok:!!! But I saw my buddy play an =][= army and saw the most amazing thing, the guy got his AF's into battle EVERY time he played them, the whole squad of 6. I had always tried rushing them into CC, and would get two if I was lucky there, the rushing is where I went wrong. 

He ran a Chimera w/ an IST squad inside up the side of the table and the AF's on the side of that out of LoS. When the Chimera got to its objective (basically slammed it into my buddies Chaos line) the IST's unloaded. While most of them died a glorious death, it tied up the enemy long enough to let the AF's slam into CC and cause havoc and death along my buddies frontline. The AF's took out about three squads w/ their 1/D6 attack each, god I love that!!

I don't know if this will help anyone else but it gave me a reason to field my AF's again!!!

See ya in the pit!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

That sounds like a valid strategy. That's the main problem with a lot of the Inquistorial forces is that they are close combat oriented and lack any real ranged stopping power. Now here's the other side of the coin. How do you stop this strategy?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lascannon to the front of the Chimera, and Heavy Bolter to the Arcoflagelants.

Considering that Devestators with Heavy Bolters won't have as much effect on the Sisters, might as well fire them at the AF's.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Devestator/Havoc squad with 4MLs should sort out the Chimera, with the blast from the vehicle hopefully killing a few ISTs and the AFs. I would then have a Thousand Sons/Sternguard squad sort out whatever survived with magical/special ammo...


----------



## ROCDOCTA (Jul 20, 2007)

have you tried a cheap as possible guard unit in front of them for the 4+ cover save? the stormies will die, but the AFs will get there. wouldnt bother with a transport, just use the points for a better meatshield.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

How often is a 4+ cover save better than their 4+ invul for the arcos? I mean unless someone didn't know the arcos would eat their face they would probably be shooting to kill them and not some 'meatshield' unit.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

newsun said:


> How often is a 4+ cover save better than their 4+ invul for the arcos?


Against daemon hunters.

Um.

That's it. Good point. There's very little benefit in putting a screening unit in the way, even if you manage to keep it there after the AFs have madly run around due to the rage rule.

Killing the chimera they are following isn't really as easy as all that, since it's likely to be popping smoke and stuff. In any case, it can die and still be in the way if it is wrecked rather than exploding.

There are still lots of things you can do. Pull back from the chimera while shooting it, so that it gets stopped and the AFs have to cross open ground. Go around it with long range shooters or send in a dread.


----------

